# Thorpe Kennels Still In Business?



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Curious if anyone knows if Thorpe Kennels down in Ellendale is still in business?

Had a buddy asking as I got a BLF from there 2.5 years ago and she has developed into something special...


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Got a PM that they got whacked by AKC with a 10 year sanction. Saw reference in a cope of AKC meeting minutes about a $2000 AKC fine for both the owner & wife, but only a vague one sentence explanation for the reason (paperoek iregularity).

Can't imagine a kennel gets that sort of punishment for a minor/first violation of AKC some by-law. If anyone knows what happened I sure would be interested to know.

Irregardless, Sunny, who I got from them, is sure a gem!...


----------

